# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  A.S.Pushkin

## Lule Portokalli

Per kenaqesine e admiruesve  te A.S.Pushkin, po hedh ketu disa nga poezite e tij.

GOSTI GAZMORE

Naten e kam qef gostine,
Kryetar kur eshte gezimi,
Dhe ligjevenes tavoline
Eshte liria- idhull imi,
Kur nga fjala e bukur pi !
Kenget gjer ne agim shurdhohen,
Kur vershojne miqt te rinj,
Kurse shishet pakesohen.




         * * *

Per ju s'trishtohem, vite te pranveres,
Qe ju rrembeu dashuri e kote,-
Per ju s'trishtohem, nete plot mistere,
Qe u percolli fyelli me lote.

Per ju s'trishtohem, miq, qe ne harrese
Me late pa gosti e pa kurore,-
Per ju s'trishtohem vajza te pabesa,-
Nga argetimet vet une po heq dore.

Por ku m'u zhduket, caste te gezimit,
Te shpresave, te kohes krahe-ere?
Ku jane lotet, zjarr' i frymezimit?..
M'u kthe, m'u kthe serishmi, o pranvere!



SHALLI I ZI

Veshtroj si i cmendur nje shall pis te zi
Dhe shpirtin e ftohte ma mbyt nj'angushti.

I ri kur kam qene, plot vrull, guximtar.
Nje greke te bukur e desha me zjarr.

Dhe puthjet e saja nuk kishte mbarim.
Por ishte i shkruar i zi fati im.

Nje nate po pinja me miq ne gosti,
Kur portes trokiti nj'i lig jahudi.

"Ti pi e defrehesh" cifuti me tha,
"por grekja e bukur, te shkoi e te la"

I dhashe te holla me lot e mallkim
Dhe thirra tronditur te vij skllavi im.

Dhe dolem. Vraponim mbi kuajt veri,
Meshira me flinte ketu mu ne gji.

Dhe porsa e pashe, oh, pragun e saj
M'u erren krejt syte, m'u mbushen me vaj.

Dalldisur shoh vajzen qe mua s'me ndjen.
Ne krahe e pushtonte plot afsh nje armen.

Prap syte m'u erren e thika gjemoi
Ai as te puthuren dot s'e mbaroi.

Kufomen e  shtyva me kembe. Pastaj,
Vajtova mbi vajzen, mbi gjoksin e saj.

Kujtoj si po dridhej, si lutej ngadal...
Me vdiq dhe kjo greke me shkoi dhe ky mall!

Dhe shallin ja hoqa, s'iu desh ai me,
Celikun e thikes e fshiva me te.

Dhe skllavi kur nata gjith gjurmet i humb,
Kufomat e tyre i hodh ne Danub.

Q'ahere nuk puth sy te bukur me jo,
Dhe nete gezimesh q'ahere nuk njoh.

...Veshtroj si i cmendur un' shallin e zi
Dhe shpirtin e ftohte ma mbyt nj'angushti.




       KOKETES

A mund, kaq verberisht dhe ju,
Si dhe Anesja te besonit?
Ne c'liber valle e gjetet, ku,
Se vdes nga zjarri vagabondi?
Degjoni: mbushet tridhjete vjet,
Po, tridhjete vjet dhe pak me shume;
Un' mbi njezete, por ne jete
Kam qene zgjuar, jo ne gjume:
S'me prek betimi qesharak
Dhe djallezite m'u merziten;
Por edhe juve jo me pak
Besoj ju lodhen tradhetite;
Te ftoht'u beme dhe te matur
Dhe s'presim te na thot' njeri,
Se e perjetshmja dashuri
Tri jave e shumta mund te zgjatet.
Si miq ne ishim pak me pare,
Por ja: merzitja burr'i ashper....
Un'u tregova si e marre
Dhe ju si vajze e pafajshme;
Betimin beme...por....medet!
Pastaj betimin e harruam:
Natashen dashurova vet,
Ju me Kleonin u afruat.
Keshtu u ndame; gjer me sot
Jetojme ne te qet' te lire,
Dhe mund , pa shqetesim te kote,
Ende te ishim miq te mire.
Por jo! qysh heret ne mengjes
Nje flak' tragjike prap u ndes;
Serish ju ngjallet lashtesine-
Ju predikoni perseri
Nje kalorsiake dashuri-
Trishtimin, taktin, xhelozine,
Per bese, s'mundem-jo, vertete.
Un' s'jam femije ndonse poet.
Kur jemi ne ne perendim,
Te dashurise' tua leme rradhen-
Ju vajzes suaj me te madhe,
Un' me te voglit vllait tim:
Eshte rradhe e tyre per te lozur
Dhe lotet lume t'i leshojne
Nga dashuria te marrosur,
Dhe ne t'i marrim neper goje.



        TE HUAJES

Ne gjuhe per ty te pakuptuar,
Te fundit vargje te kushtoj,
Por kete cast te mjegulluar
Vemendjen tende deshiroj:
Gjersa i teri te venitem,
GJersa te digjem larg nga ty,
Ti do te jesh nje yll i ndritur,
Qe do te kem gjithmon' nder sy.
Nje tjeter kur te kesh perpara
Vec zemres sime i beso,
Si ke besuar dhe me pare
Pa ditur se c'te thosh ajo.



          *   *    *

Gruziank' e bukur, mos kendo
Ti kengen e vendit tend te qete,
Se mua me kujton ajo,
Nje tjeter vis, nje tjeter jete.

Nder mend me solli me ngadale
Kjo kenge e ashper malesore,
Ndajnaten, henen permbi male
Dhe nje fytyre engjellore.

Kujtimet shpirti me s'i grish,
Nga bukuria jote i dehur;
Po ti kendon-edhe serish
Ajo me cfaqe papandehur.

Gruziank' e bukur, mos kendo
Ti kengen e vendit tend te qete,
Se mua me kujton ajo,
Nje tjeter vis, nje tjeter jete....



     PERGJERIM

Oh, po te jete e vertete,
Se naten kur gjithcka pushon,
Kur rrezet heneza e zbete,
permbi murrana i vershon,
Shkretohen varret e nemitur
Dhe hijet bredhin neper terr,-
Do thirrnja miken e zhuritur:
Tek une eja menjehere!

M'u cfaq ashtu sic ishe ti
Perpara ndarjes plot trishtim,
E ftoht' e zbehte, si qiri,
Ne prag te fundit gjith mundim.
M'u cfaq porsi nje yll i ndritshem,
Si ze i leht' apo si ere,
Apo si nje vegim i frikshem,-
S'ka gje: ti eja menjehere!...

Spo te therras per te qortuar
Me hijen tende, njerezine,
S'po te therras per t'i zbuluar
Territ te varrit fshehtesine,
Dyshimet nuk me brejne mua;
Po te therras me shpirtin vrer,
Qe te te them me mall: te dua.
Jam yti, eja menjehere!

----------

bili99 (05-06-2018)

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Per kenaqesine tuaj gjithashtu  :buzeqeshje: 

*          *          *

Mos u ngrys prej deshperimit
nese jeta te genjen
Hesht ne driten e mundimit
Rishmez dita e gazit vjen

Zemra me te ardhmen rron
Nga e sotmja shqetesohet
Kur papritur gjithcka shkon
Per te shkuaren mallohet

*          *           *

Ti mos me pyet pse kaq i menduar
Ne mes defrimesh une rri gjithnje
Perse veshtroj perqark i deshperuar
Perse s'me josh as enderr e jetes me

Ti mos me pyet pse posi i huaj
Qendroj kur dashuria po me grish
Edhe te dashur me asnjeren s'quaj
Kush desh nje here, s'digjet me serish

Kush qe i lumtur, prap nuk lumturohet
Se vec nje here per ne gezimi ndrin
Pastaj me tis te mallit na mbulohet
Dhe shpirtin brenge e thelle na e nxin

*          *          *

*Ancari* 

Atje ku vap adjeg si zjarri
ne trojet thare e bere prush
I tmerrshem vigjelon ancari
Ne shkretetiren e pafund

Natyre e stepave pa jete
E polli ne nje dite inati
Me vdekje dhe farmak te shkrete
Kuroren, rrenjet ja sperkati

Kur dielli djeg permbi djerine
Nga korrja rrjedh farmaku i shkrire
Pastaj rreshira nis e ngrin
Kur mbremja vjen me ftohtesire

Atje as zogu s'fluturon
As tigri s'shkon, tufan i zi
Te peme e vdekjes sec gjemon
Dhe iken larg me mort ne gji

Kur rete udha ndodh ti shpjere
Permbi kuroren e dremitur
Nga deget helmi nis te bjere
Si shi mby reren e zhuritur

Njeriu urdheroi njerine
Te vinte tek ancari plak
Kur rrezet e agimit ndrine
Ai u kthye me farmak

Rreshire pru prej koreve
Dhe nje degez te ronitur
Dhe djerse e ftohte si rreke
I rridhte ballit te venitur

I pruri dhe u lig, u shtri
Pa hyre ne kasolle dot
Dhe vdiq i gjori skllav fatzi
Atje nen kembet e te zot

Rreshiren mori princi e shkoi
Ne helm e ngjeu c'do shigjete
Dhe fqinjeve vdekjen c'u dergoi
Pertej kufireve te vet


*Loti* 

Dje, per nje kupeze me vere
Me nje husar qendrova
I heshtur dhe me shpirtin vrer
Ne rruge larg veshtrova.

"Perse ne rruge-ai me thote,-
Shikon e nuk ben ze?
Ti s'ke percjellur gjer me sot
Ndonje njeri ne te."

E ula koken i nemitur
Me duf i peshperita
"Husar, e shtrenjta me ka ikur"
Se thelli psheretita.

Ne kupeze nje pike lot
Prej syrit sec me ra
"Per vajza qan ti foshnje kot?
Mblidh veten"-trimi tha.

"Husar, ti brenge s'pe ne jete
Nga une pra mesoje:
Mjafton nje pike lot medet
Qe kupen ta helmoje."

*Kujtoj me mall nje cast gezimi* 

Kujtoj me mall nje cast gezimi
Perpara sysh mu shfaqe ti
Si vezullim i nje vegimi
Si engjell plot me bukuri.

N'andralla jete zhurmekote
Me dhimbje brengash e merzi
Me grishte larg fytyra jote
Dhe zeri yt plot embelsi.

Nga shqote e koherave qe shkuan
Keshtjell' e endrrave mu shemb
Me mjegull vitet ma mbuluan
Fytyren tende, zerin tend.

C'i ngrysa ditet gjithe brenge
I zymte dhe ne shkreteti
Pa perendi, pa shprese e kenge
Pa lote, jete e dashuri.

Por ja! Me shkrepi prap agimi
Se perseri u shfaqe ti
Si vezullim i nje vegimi
Si engjell plot me bukuri

Dhe rreh me gaz kjo zemra ime
Sepse ju kthyen perseri
Dhe perendi, dhe frymezime
Dhe lote, e jete, e dashuri.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

...  :buzeqeshje:  .... Me shkurtove goxha pune. I kisha ruajtur keto per ne fund , si embelsirat... Ja dhe disa te tjera.


        KENGETORI

A e degjuat valle neper pyll
Djaloshin kengetor te dashuruar?
Dhe fushes se braktisur, te shkretuar,
Kur driten shojti dhe i fundit yll,
      Ju fyellin degjuat?

A e takuat valle neper terr
Djaloshin kengetor te dashuruar?
Dhe lotet me buzeqeshjen te trazua.
Veshtrimin e tij te mbushur helm e vrer,
    Ju valle e kuptuat?

A pershperitet valle per ate,
Djaloshin kengetor te dashururar?
Kur pate ata syt' e tij te shuar
Dhe kur degjuat pyllit ate ze,
    Ju valle'u ngasheruat?




         *   *   *

Kush valle ju ndali ju, o vale,
Vrapimn' e forte kush jua preu,
Ne kete pellg te qete  valle
Rrekene rrebele kush e ktheu?

Dhe mua kush mi daraviti
Gezimet, shpresat dhembjet, kush
Vall' shpirtin qe me djeg si prush
Me qetesi keshtu ma mbyti?

Shperthe o uje, eres priji,
Digen mortore shkaterro!
Ku je stuhi, simbol lirije?
Shperthe mbi ujrat, i cliro!



            LETRA E DJEGUR


Oh, lamtumire, o leter! Ajo me porositi.....
Sa po me dridhet dora tani prej dhembshurise!
Si mund t'i djeg gezimet qe me kish patur shpirti?!
Po mjaft, erdhi ora, digju, o letr' e dashurise!
Jam gati, nuk me tundet me zemera ne gji.
O flake, flak' e etur, cdo flete digje ti...
U ndezen.... flakeruan.....i heshtur tym' i lehte,
Perdridhet e me lutjet  e mija larg humbet.
As vuleza mbi zarf tani s'dallohet dot.
Se dylli, ja po shkrin, po zjen....O Zot! O Zot!
U dogj se fundi letra, u nxi ne te cdo flete!
Te shtrenjtat shkronja zbardhin mbi shkrumbezen e lehte.
Dhe zemra me rreh brinjet me vrull. I shtrenjt' o hi,
O ngushellim i vetem i fatit tim te shkrete,
Te pakten ti mos ik prej shpirtit tim te zi.....

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Karroca e jetes ecen shpejt
Sido qe eshte e ngarkuar
Dhe karrocjeri, koha vete
S'qendron gjekund per te pushuar

N'agim me gaz ne udhetojme
Dhe koken s'pyesim se e leme
Pertesen, dhelet i percmojme
Bertasim:"Hey..jepi c'i..."

Por ne mesdite te kapitur
E mbledhim veten, kemi frike
C'do proshke e grope e papritur
Therrasim: "Me ngadale, or mik!"

Karroca rend ne mbremje vone
Mbi te dremisim ne te heshtur
Gjersa arrijme strehen tone
Dhe koha kuajt nget pareshtur

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Pse moj jete je dhurate
Qe te bie rasti kot?
Pse te dha i fshehti fat
Nje ndeshkim me tmerr ne bote?

C'eshte ai pushtet i nxirre
Qe prej hicit te ka thire
Qe ne shpirt me dha mundime
Dhe dyshim ne zemren time?

Pa nje drite, pa nje qellim
Me rreh zemra ne shkreti,
Me mbush plot me pikellim
Jeta gjithe monotoni.

----------


## pelin

Nese me lejoni...


                Pranvere,o kohez dashurie,
                C'me mbushe plot me pikellim.
                Sa mall serish ti po me bie
                Ne shpirtin tim,ne gjakun tim..
                Per mua gazi eshte i huaj..
                Cdo ngazellim e cdo shkelqim
                Me sjell merzi, me ben te vuaj.

                Oh, nemni shqoten ,suferinen
                Dhe te pafundmen nate dimri




                 Sa ju kam dashur!

               Sa ju kam dashur! Ndofta dashuria
               Nuk eshte shuar krejt ne shpirtin tim!
               Po s'dua qe prej dhembjeve te mia
               Te ngryseni serish ne deshperim.

               I heshtur e pa shprese u pervelova
               Me ndrojtje,xhelozi e mall per ju
               Po kaq me dliresi ju dashurova,
               Sa ,zot!ju dashte tjeter kush keshtu!

ps-per poezine e pare eshte dhe nje perkthim tjeter ,me vjen nder mend,me i bukur.

----------


## flerfler

Pushkini eshte poeti im me i preferuar...

Poezite e mesiperme jane shkeputur nga vellimi "Vjersha dhe Poema te Pushkinit". Libri qe kam une i ka rezistuar koherave. Me ato faqe te zverdhura, duket si i vjeter por shpirtin e ka akoma te ri...Kushedi ne sa duar miqsh e kusherinjsh ka kaluar...

Perkthyesit e tij jane:
Jorgo Bllaci (qe ka perkthyer shumicen)
Ismail Kadare
Luan Rexhepi
Petraq Kolevica
Vedat Kokona
Llazar Siliqi 
Jane edhe dy tre emra te tjere por nuk me kujtohen.

Por ndonjehere poshte poezive te medha harrohet te vihen emrat e autoreve sepse emri i autorit eshte bere njesh me poezine.

Sec m'u kujtua shkretetires
Zakon i lashte i vendit tim
Nje zog e lashe te ike i lire
Ne mes te veres plot blerim...


****

Ne kopesht ne vetmi
Pranveres nate per nate
kendon mbi trendafil
sa mund bilbil i ngrate

Por trendafili hesht
e syte nuk ja shtie
por tundet e dremit 
nen tinguj dashurie

***************

Shpirti sec ju qeshi, puthja nuk ju nda
plot dy jave ai e deshi, te treten e la

***************************

----------


## Dita

He me ju lumte qe i keni sjelle ne forum keto poezi.




Une po shtoj dy ne shqiperimin e Jorgo Bllacit





*Kaloresi i vrare*


Ne pyjet e largeta mbremja po iken.
Te fundmet shkelqime te saj u veniten,
Lugina e thelle ka heshtur;
Zhurmon midis mjegulles lumi me vale.
mes reve qe enden ne qeill ngadale.
Ndrin henez e arte pareshtur.

Korace e celikte dhe heshte e coptuar
Te shtrira po prehen te kodr'e vetmuar,
Mburoja prej ndryshkut po nxin,
Mamuzet te shkreta ne myshk kane mbetur
Dhe s'tunden nga vendi; dhe henez e mekur
Mbi trup te pergjakur po ndrin.

Rreth kodres vertitet besniku dori,
dicka vezullon thelle syve te tij,
Me kryet e unjur kalon;
Luginen po rreh me patkonj gjithe zjarr,
koracen veshtron edhe krejt vetmitar
Po dridhet, se thelli gulcon.

Nxiton neper terr vetmitari dori,
Me shprese e me frike e me drojtje ne gji,
Patkonjte i brengosur rreh shpejt;
Po ngjitet me duf ne kodrine e veshtron
E nxiton...e celiku ne terr tingellon,
Ndene kemben e lodhur te vet.

Afrohet te trup'i kalorsit te shkrete,
Mundohet ta coje, po kocka kercet
Edhe kafka perplaset per toke...
Se thelli i gjori dori hingelliti
Perqark n'erresire veshtrimin vertiti
Dhe heshtaz pastaj uli koken.

Shtegtari qe larg neper terr po kalon,
mes heshtjes te ngjan se mbi kocka po shkon...
Po ja dita zbardh perseri,
Koraca dhe heshta e shkrete po ndrin.
Kalorsi rri shtrire e s'leviz mbi kodrine.
Doriu vec endet rreth tij.






*I burgosuri*


Lengoj pas kafazit te burgut te zi.
Nje shkabez robinje perballe me rri;
E ngrysur veshtrimin nder qiej vervit,
Tund krahet, dhe gjellen e gjakte skermit,

E shqyen,e flak, dhe me sheh me trishtim,
Sikur kemi bashke te njejtin mendim.
Me grish me veshtrime dhe zjen e kelthet,
"te nisemi" - thote - "ku qjelli therret"

Ne jemi dy zogj, pa liri s'rrojme dot!
mbi male, vella, te versuelmi tok,
Mbi detet e kalter, te cilter si lot,
Ku era... dhe une baresim ngamot!..."







Brari ka te drejte. Keto poezi nuk jane postuar ne forumin e duhur. Do te ishte e pershtatshme te zhvendoseshin tek Enciklopedia letrare.

----------


## Brari

Lum lumi me duket e ka librin e Lame Kodres e aty mund te jete  shqiperimet e Lame Kodres i  ANCARIT  nga Pushkini...Mbreti i Tules nga Gëtja dhe  Trik Trak ( puntoret e tezgjahut) e Hajnes.. te cilat Ai i ka qare.



Nejse ska rendsi se u botuan ketu.  Pergezime juve !

----------


## Dita

Te qeshesh a te qash,
ne gaz te vdesesh a ne maraz,
Mashtrim se eshte prej Pushkini,
eshte vec prej gjenialit Brar.

----------


## heret a vone

Meqe e kam ne dore po hedh dicka nga romani ne vargje "Eugjen Onjegin" perkthyer kaq bukur nga Lasgush Poradeci. 
Eshte nje nderthurje e kendeshme e Pushkinit poet me Lasgushin perkthyes... 

Leter e Tatjanes, Onjeginit

Po marr guximin qe t'ju shkruaj...
C'do deshit me vec shpirtit tim?
E di, se eshte e drejta juaj
Te me denoni me percmim.
Po ju qe e shihni si po vuaj
Me pak meshire, sado pak,
Nuk do me mprapsni zemerake!
Me pare desha te rri qete
Per turpin tim mbesomeni,
Ju sdo te dinit kur se si,
po te mund te shpresonja vete
Qe, kur e kur me plot hare
te kem t'ju shoh ketu tek ne
Qe t'ju degjoj si kuvendoni,
T'ju them nje fjale dhe pastaj
Ne zemer vec nje mall te mbaj,
Vec gjer sa rish te me takoni...
Po thone se ju s'rrini dot
Ne fshat te heshtur ju merziti
E ne... ne rrojme me te kote
Plot gas se vini e na aviti.
Pse arthte vete ashtu ne fshat,
Na gjette tek ky vend i qete?
T'ju njoh s'do kisha kurre fat,
S'do kisha turbullimn' e shkrete.
Dhe afsh' i shpirtit tim ne jete
Duke u qetuar (kushedi!).
Nje mikut mund t'i behesha mike
Dhe shoqe e jetes e besnike
Dhe zonje e ndershme per shtepi.
Nje tjeter... jo askujt ne jete
Nuk do ti falnja dashuri!
E ka vendosur Qielli vete ,
jam e jotja ne perjetesi;
Gjithe jeta ime me pat qene
Nje peng se ty do te takoj
Se Zoti jeten ma ka dhene
Qe gjer ne varr te adhuroj...
Perhera te kam enderruar
te ndjenja felle thelle ne gjit
me ate veshtrim qe me trondit
Ne zemer shpesh ta kam degjuar
ty zerin... jo s'ish enderim!
Dhe sapo hyre, te kuptova
Me preke fort u pervelova
Thashe esht ai thesari im!
S'eshte e vertete? Po, te kam ndjere
Me flisnje kur me dhemshuri
ndihmoja njerezit e mjere,
Me sillte shpesh lutja qetesi, 
Edhe tashi, ndaj kesaj grime
A nuk je ti o endra ime,
Qe n'erresire po ndricon
E vjen me prek me nur e hije?
S'je ti qe plot prej dashurije
Shpres' edhe gas me murmuron?
Kush je ti? Engjelli me shprese,
apo nje lajkatar pa bese?
Ma hiq tashi kete dyshim
Kjo mbase nj'enderr mund te jete
Per zemren time nje zhgenjim
E ndryshe krejt fat' i vertete...
Po dhe keshtu jet dhe fat
vec ty qe sot t'i kam besuar
Me qan me lot shpirt i ngrate
E mprojtje vij per te kerkuar.
Mendo: jam vete s'kam ku flas
askush nuk mund te me kuptoje
Mendja fillon te me leshoje
Ne heshtje duhet te humbas.
Te pres ti eja sic ma k'enda
Dhe shpresat ngjallm' i perseri,
A ma prish endrren qe tashi
Me te qortuara te renda!
Mbarova! S'mund ta rilexoj...
Po vdes nga frik' turperuar
Po nderit tuaj i besoj
Me plot guxim duke shpresuar....

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

...per poezitë e kohëve te fundit te Pushkinit:

NJE I DJATHTE E NJE I MAJTE

N'historinë shumëshekullore, kane ecur dorë pas dore.
Nje i majtë e nje i djathtë, paskan qënë të leftajtë*
Jo vetëm qe s'kishin frikë, por e kishin shumë te lehtë,
Djathtanik e majtanik, qerren e tërhiqnin qetë.

Nje i djathtë e nje i majtë, ja! tërheqin edhe kuajtë,
Njëri tjetrin e ndihmon, dhe karroca fluturon.
Dhe gomari u bë i shkathet kur pa shokun ne te djathtë,
E dini c'na tha kopuku? "S'më bën përshtypje as plugu"

Nje i majtë e nje i djathtë kane tërhequr edhe buajtë.
Qe te tërë zoti i faltë, kurrë s'e lanë qerren ne baltë.

Nje i majtë e nje i djathtë, është ne bot' dhe politika,
Por tek ne, më e leftajtë, është dreqi, vete karrig-ja
Kush guxon ta rrokë i pari, shef partnerin qe tërheq kundra,
Me plot gojën thotë gomari "Ma marcin te keqen ke thundra"

Nje i majtë e nje i djathtë nuk tërrheqin vec cakajtë, 
Nuk i le lakmia, smira; s'kane faj, jane egërsirra.

Te mbytur ne gjak e lot, po të lutemi ty o Zot:
Ti ke bërë  mrekullirat; na i zbut dhe egërsirrat.
Qe kështu: Nje i majtë e nje i djathtë,
Te na bëhen te leftajtë.

-------------
*Të cmuar

----------


## Dita

Perseri ne shqiperimin e Jorgo Bllacit




Lulja


Nje lulez mes nje libri gjeta,
Te thare edhe pa kundermim;
Dhe per nje cast i shtangur mbeta
E humba thelle n'enderrim.

Kur lulezoi? C'pranvere thua?
Kush e keputi edhe ku?
Nje dore e njohur a e huaj?
Dhe pse e vuri valle ketu?

a per kujtim te nje takimi?
Apo per ndarjen plot trishtim?
A per nje endje pikellimi
Ne heshtje fushash pa mbarim?

Ai, ajo, jetojne valle?
Ku thua jane, ku bredhin ku?
Apo mos ndoshta jane thare,
Si dhe kjo luleze ketu?

----------


## Dita

DEMONI


Ne ditet kur se pari nisa
te gjeren jete ta kuptoja,
Kur shihja vashezat e lisat,
Bilbilin naten kur degjoja,
Kur zulma, malli dhe liria,
Dhe frymezimi, poezia
Si zjarr e flake e patreguar,
Ne shpirt me zjejne pa pushuar,
Kur brenga dhe mundim'i heshtur,
Me zuri vend ketu ne gji,
Me vinte plot inat pareshtur,
Ketu ne zemer, nje gjeni;
Gjithnje me sillte shqetesim
Cdo qeshje e tij e cdo veshtrim.
Te fjale e tije plot me vrer
Degjoja te pafundmin ferr.
Ai me shpifje, pa pushim,
cdo gje te shtrenjte e mbulonte;
Te dlirin, t'emblin enderrim
dhe frymezimin e percmonte;
S'besonte dashuri, liri,
Jeten ai gjithnje eprqeshte;
Mbi dhe, per asnje bukuri,
Te thurte lavd ai nuk deshte.





MENGJEZ DIMRI


Sa dite e bukur! Diell e bore!
Dhe ti, mikeshez engjellore,
Ende ben gjumin ledhatar.
Oh, zgjohu, embel cil qepallat,
Aurores dil e shfaqju ballas,
Shkendrit mbi te si yll polar!

A te kujtohet moti mbreme?
Buciste shqota gjithe gjeme
dhe erresire qe ngado,
si njollez heneza zverdhonte
Mes reve sterre e te trishtonte
po sot, pa dil ne xham e shiko:

Ne te pafundmen kaltersire,
Qilimin madheshtor ka shtrire
Debora, qe prej diellit ndrin,
Vec pylli nxin, po thelle prej tij
Blerojne bredhat e perbri,
Nen akull, lumi vetetin.

Me nje shkelqim prej qelibari
Feks tere dhoma e te zjarri
Lodrojne flaket gjithe gaz;
Ti ndihesh ngrohte aty ne shtrat,
Po shih ketu: doriun at  
Ta mbreh ne slite kete cas?

E te rreshqasim neper bore,
Kesaj hareje mengjezore,
Mikeshe e shtreenjte, me revane
Te rendim fushes mbetur shkrete
Dhe pyjeve, gjer dje plot flete,
Dhe bregut, qe ne shpirt e kam!





AKUILONI


Perse, o i rrepti Akuilon,
Kallamet fort perkul kur fryn?
Pse rete kaq me duf i shtyn?
Prej horizontit c'i debon?

Dikur, shtellunga resh te nxira
Mbulonin qjellin pa mbarim,
Dikur, plot hir, me lartesira
Lekundej lisi pa pushim...
Po ti u ngrite dhe gjemove,
Me duf, me vrull e me lavdi -
Nga qjelli rete i debove,
Rrezove lisin gjeth-flori.
S'ka gje, tani le te ndricoje
Fytyre e djellit plot me gaz,
Me rete flladi te lodroje
Dhe me kallamet ne cdo cas.

----------


## Living in Vain

*Bashkekohesit sdonte ta njihnin aq sa do jua lejonte pasardhesve te tij....* 

Me thoni dot pse?


Ai qe mendonte se......."Forca dhe parate po te perdoren me mjeshteri, te japin cdo grua"....



por pjese e permendores se tij deshironte te ishin disa gjera......

_le te supozoje kush nga ju ka degjuar, lexuar per Pushkinin_ 



ME

----------


## forever

> _Postuar më parë nga pelin_ 
> *Nese me lejoni...
> 
> 
>                 Pranvere,o kohez dashurie,
>                 C'me mbushe plot me pikellim.
>                 Sa mall serish ti po me bie
>                 Ne shpirtin tim,ne gjakun tim..
>                 Per mua gazi eshte i huaj..
> ...


pelin, kto jane favoritet e mia...te shkelqyera edhe kur i lexon ne frengjisht apo anglisht ..cdo here me tjeter vlere

----------


## lum lumi

A. PUSHKINI : A. K. KERNES 


Kujtoj me mall një cast gëzimi:
Përpara sysh m'u shfaqe ti,
Si vezullim i një vegimi,
Si engjëll plot me bukuri.

N'andrralla jete zhurmëkote,
Në dhembje brengash e mërzi,
Më grishte larg fytyra jote
Dhe zëri yt plot ëmbëlsi.

Nga shqotë e kohrave që shkuan,
Kështjell' e ëndrrave m'u shemb,
Me mjegull vitet ma mbuluan
Fytyrën tënde, zërin tënd.

C'i ngrysa ditët gjithë brengë.
I zymtë dhe në shkretëti,
Pa perëndi, pa shpresë e këngë,
Pa lot, jetë, e dashuri.

Po ja më shkrepi prap agimi,
Se përsëri m'u shfaqe ti,
Si vezullim i një vegimi,
Si engjëll plot me bukuri.

Dhe rreh me gas kjo zemra ime,
Sepse iu kthyen përsëri,
Dhe perëndi dhe frymëzime,
Dhe lot, jetë e dashuri.
...........................( Përkthyer nga J. Bllaci)

----------


## Fiori

Disa muaj me pare, kur fillova te lexoj me imtesi mbi Pushkin me pelqeu jashte mase poezia "Te desha" dhe sikur provova ti beja nje perkthim nga nje version i anglishtes. Sot gjeta nje version tjeter po te kesaj poezie ne shqip, i cili me pelqeu shume (kuptohet shume here me shume se mundimi im).


*Të desha*
_(perktheu/pershtati Fiori)_

Te desha, dhe ndoshta akoma te dua
e do te ndihem keshtu dhe per pak kohe
por e dashur me te te shqetesoj nuk dua
nuk dua ty, dhimbja te te mbuloje

Te desha; dhe e dija pa shpresuar
Xhelozia, ndrojtja – dhe pse me kote -
Brishtesuan dashurine e paharruar
Ashtu si dashte  Zoti, nje tjeter te te doje!



*Te desha*
_(pershtati/perktheu - i/e panjohur)_

Te desha fort dhe ndoshta zjarr'i pare
Ne shpirtin tim s'u shua pergjithnje
Po ç'ta lendoj nje plage te perthare 
Nuk dua te sendisesh kurre me

Te desha fort,i heshtur shpreseshuar,
Me ndrojtje,me zili,pa hapur goje.
Me ç'afsh e ç'zjarr te pata dashuruar,
Nje tjeter,dhente Zoti te te doje.

----------


## MI CORAZON

*Edhe një variant tjetër, i përkthyer nga Vangjush Ziko* _( më duket)._

       *  *  *

_Ty të kam dashur, mbase edhe të dua,
nuk është shuar zjarri, që m'u ndez,
por s'dua shqetësim të kesh për mua,
nuk dua e trishtuar të më jesh.

Pa fjale e pa shpresë ty të desha,
cfilitur nga zilia e nga ndrojtja,
i ëmbël e i çiltër me ty qeshë,
i tillë , dhëntë zoti, tjetri qoftë._

----------


## MI CORAZON

_PUSHKINI - Njeri , poet e dramaturg._

_Më 6 qershor 1799 , sipas kalendarit të ri, në Moskë, në familjen e Pushkinëve lindi një djalë , që ia vunë emrin Aleksandër.Ai nuk ishte më i madhi i fëmijëve , por u bë më i madhi i tërë Pushkinëve, para e pas tij, u bë më i madhi bir i Rusisë. Jo vetëm në rrethin familjar , por edhe në Liceun e Carskoje Selos u skicuan qartë tiparet e veçanta të karakterit të tij jo të zakonshëm.Ai kishte jo vetëm flokë të zezë kacurrela negroide, që me vështirësi i shplekste dhe i shtronte krëhëri, por kishte dhe një natyrë po aq të vështirë për tu shtruar nga krëhëri i jetës. Në familje ai i solli shqetësime të atit të tij me pikëpamje konservatore. Në lice u krijoi probleme mësuesve pedantë , duke mos respektuar rregullat skolastike. Në jetën e përditshme shoqërore , ai ishte sa i sinqertë dhe i dashur me shokët e ngushtë të penës dhe të qejfeve , po aq shpërthyes  dhe i papërmbajtur ndaj çdo cënimi të personalitetit të vet dhe të të tjerëve. Pushkini u lidh me një miqësi të ngushtë me shtresën e intelektualëve përparimtarë dekabristë dhe, në të njëjtën kohë , u fut në një armiqësi të heshtur e të vazhdueshme me pushtetin dhe hierarkinë cariste. Që në fillim , ai kishte thithur aromën e letërsisë franceze . Nga ana tjetër , ndërgjegja e tij u ndikua thellë që në moshën adoleshente në sfondin e luftës patriotike të vitit 1812, kundër Napoleonit dhe të debateve të ashpra politike të kohës për emancipimin e jetës ruse. Dadoja e tij, që në fëmini, e mëkoi me aromën e gjuhës dhe të folklorit rus. Internimet e tij të mëvonshme në Besarabi, në Odesë , në Mikaillovsk, inkursionet në Kaukaz e njohën Pushkinin  me panoramën natyrore dhe shoqërore ruse të kohës. Pjesëmarrja e tij në disa rrethe letrare ku zhvilloheshin debate të zjarrta për letërsinë dhe shoqërinë ruse , edukuan ndërgjegjen e tij të thellë qytetare. Karakteri i tij impulsiv dhe pasionant i dha tonin dhe ngjyrimin krijimtarisë letrare.

Pushkini , i lindur me një talent të rrallë, me një natyrë thellësisht lirike, me një shpirt të shqetësuar dhe me një karakter kërkues, që zhvillon individualitetin e vet në ballafaqim të vazhdueshëm dhe në përplasje me mentalitetin bashkëkohor, u shfaq jo vetëm si një krijues me interesa të gjera letrare , por edhe si një artist novator që çeli dhe themeloi një epokë të re në letërsinë ruse.  Ngriti gjuhën letrare kombëtare në një shkallë të lartë përsosmërie, krijoi letërsinë klasike ruse, duke krijuar vepra madhore jo vetëm në poezi, por edhe në dramaturgji e në prozë.Ai u bë përfaqësuesi dhe personifikimi i denjë i kombit të vet, brenda dhe jashtë Rusisë. Ai mbetet për rusët më rusi nga të gjithë krijuesit kombëtarë , mburrja dhe krenaria e tyre. Ishte pikërisht Pushkini që me talentin e tij gjenial , finalizoi punën e disa brezave të krijuesve në fushën e poezisë , të prozës dhe të dramaturgjisë ruse. Pushkini skicoi me penelata të sigurta jo vetem tablo të së kaluarës historike, por shtroi edhe probleme të mëdha shqetësuese  mbi fatin e individit dhe rolin e popullit në jetën politike të vendit , si dhe detyra të mëdha kombëtare, që i dilnin përpara Rusisë në atë shekull. 

Ai dha një panoramë të gjerë artistike të jetës ruse , rikrijoi artistikisht figurën e njeriut bashkëkohor rus, ngriti në një nivel të paparë deri atëhere poezinë ruse, hodhi themelet e një proze realiste dhe e nxorri dramaturgjinë ruse në rrugën e dramaturgjisë europiane . Pushkini është një artist novator me një vizion modern për artin dhe letërsinë. Për të nuk ka kufinj të gurtë , subjektet e veprës mund të merren ngado dhe në çdo epokë. Për të, zhvillimi i artit dhe i letërsisë, në veçanti, duhet të mbështetet sa mbi trashëgiminë kombëtare , po aq edhe mbi idetë e arritjet më të përparuara të letërsisë botërore.Pushkini , sipas vlerësimit të kritikut të madh rus të mesit të shekullit XIX, V.Belinski , u bë "deti" që mblodhi "lumenjtë e vegjël e të mëdhenj" të poezisë ruse.

Një dëshmi tjetër e kësaj është krijimtaria e tij dramaturgjike , për të cilën , gati nuk është folur aspak tek ne dhe shumë pak në kritikën ruse të kohës së tij (me përjashtim të Belinskit) dhe më vonë. Dramaturgjia është një nga majat e arritjeve të talentit të Pushkinit , krahas poezisë dhe prozës, majë të cilën sa e pushtoi, vdekja e parakohshme e fatale nuk e la te ndriçojë me tërë intensitetin e gjenialitetit të vet krijues. Pushkini krijoi vetëm gjashtë tragjedi:
"Boris Gudunov" , "Kalorësi koprac", "Moxarti e Salieri", "Mysafiri i gurtë", "Gosti në kohë murtaje", "Rusallka".
Nga këto të gjashta vetëm dy prej tyre, "Boris Gudunov"dhe "Rusallka" mbajnë "pasaportë" ruse, kurse të tjerat e marrin përmbajtjen nga jeta europiane franceze, spanjolle, vjeneze. Pushkini, në dramaturgji , eci në gjurmët e Shekspirit të madh dhe arriti të krijojë vepra të tilla që, siç pohon Belinski , "...ato ("Moxarti e Salieri", "Kalorësi koprac", "Mysafiri i gurtë" ) janë kaq të mira sa, pa asnjë teprim , mund të thuash se janë të denja për gjeninë e vetë Shekspirit".

Në të njëjtën kohë, Pushkini, duke shkruar tragjedi 200 vjet pas Shekspirit, bën një hap novator në këtë gjini, hap që nuk u vlerësua nga kritika bashkëkohore. Në parathënien e përgatitur nga vetë Pushkini për botimin e "Boris Gudunov" shprehte synimin e vet për shndërrimin e skenës ruse. Por novatorizmi i tij e kalon këtë cak. Tragjeditë e tij, për nga ndërtimi kompozicional dhe intensiteti dramatik, nga vendi që ze monologu tragjik, analiza dhe zbërthimi dramatik  që i bën botës së brendshme të personazhit dhe motiveve që e levizën atë , këto vepra dramatike janë pararendëse të dramës së Ibsenit dhe të Çehovit, në fillim të shekullit XX dhe pse jo, edhe tharmi i dramës ekzistencialiste moderne , ku "egocentrizmi tragjik" zë vendin kryesor._

----------

